# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Learn the Grammar Cases through the famous film Ирония Судьбы.

## angelos

Hi everyone, 
I've just made a video with the uses of the Genitive Case in the famous film Ирония Судьбы - The Irony of Fate. 
All the examples have been categorised according to a specific use of the Genitive Case. 
You can watch the video here.  
For the full analysis article and the test - exercise you can read here. 
Hope all this makes the learning of the cases a little bit easier! 
Best, 
Angelos

----------


## angelos

Hi everyone, 
I put together 50 Dative Case examples categorised by specific use, with video, translation, nominative-dative pair, additional notes and an exercise-test! 
All taken from the greatest Russian film - The Irony of Fate. 
Read and watch here.  
Hope this is helpful guys.  
Best, Angelos

----------

